# See how good your maths is



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

This maths test predicts your favourite hero of all time......

try it without looking at the answer!

Pick a number between 1 & 9,
then multiply it by 3,
and then add 3,
then multiply it by 3 again,
you will have a 2 digit number.

Add the 2 digits together and look to find out who your hero is 
below.........











































1. Kevin Rudd
2. Shane Warne
3. Muhammad Ali
4. Tom Cruise
5. Batman
6. The Pope
7. David Beckham
8. John Howard
9. Artona (am i clever or what) lol
10. Martin Luther King

I thought so........

Thanks for the support. I'm honoured


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

(_x_*3+3)*3 = 9_x_+9
= 10_x_+(9-_x_)

The intermediate result has a value for the tens of _x_ and a value for the units of (9-_x_).

When added together _x_+ (9-_x_) = 9.

QED

Dr (mathematical, not medical) Roy


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Roy, Spoilsport.

Artona - You've always been my favourite..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

colonel said:


> Roy, Spoilsport.
> Artona - You've always been my favourite..... :lol: :lol:


Boo, Hoo!!! I'm going back to music     

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Worse than publishing a thread that even a musical doctor can give you the mathematical proof of you Stew you are guilty of repetition. About a week ago there was a similar thread slightly different start but same principle only the answer was always Elvis.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

nothing wrong with musical doctors Frank, they are very clever people.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Artona - I think you'll find that I was already everybodies hero!
(after suitable editing of the original email sent to me!!!)


----------

